# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Μέτρηση πυκνωτών.

## MAGOS_MERLIN

Καλημέρα στο φόρουμ. Σαν νέος με τα ηλεκτρονικά θέλω να κάνω μια ακομα ερώτηση.
Έχω μια τηλεόραση η οποία δεν ανοίγει καν. Πιθανώτατα πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό.
Το άνοιξα αλλά δεν βλέπω κάποιον καμμένο πυκνωτή (η απλά λόγω εμπειρίας δεν παρατηρώ κάτι).
Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής:
Μπορώ να τους μετρήσω χωρίς να τους ξεκολλήσω από την πλακέτα;
Έχω αυτό το όργανο θα κάνει δουλειά;
Τι ακριβώς θα πρέπει να προσέξω κατά την μέτρηση;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## ezizu

Για να κάνεις σωστή μέτρηση σε πυκνωτή (και σε εξαρτήματα γενικώς), κανονικά θα πρέπει να είναι εκτός κυκλώματος,για τον εξής απλό λόγο: ότι μπορεί το εξάρτημα προς μέτρηση να παραλληλίζεται με κάποιο ή κάποια άλλα εξαρτήματα του κυκλώματος και το αποτέλεσμα τελικά της μέτρησης δεν θα είναι σωστό. Άρα όπως καταλαβαίνεις καλό είναι να τους ξεκολλάς από την πλακέτα.
Από τα αναγραφόμενα για το όργανο στο link που έχεις βάλει, φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να μετρήσει χωρητικότητα και esr σε πυκνωτές  από 2μf και πάνω, αλλά δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία με το συγκεκριμένο όργανο και δεν μπορώ να σου πω περισσότερα για αυτό. 
Κατά την μέτρηση θα πρέπει να προσέχεις, εκτός από τις τιμές των μετρήσεων που θα πρέπει να συμπίπτουν με τα χαρακτηριστικά του προς μέτρηση εξαρτήματος και οι προς μέτρηση πυκνωτές να μην είναι φορτισμένοι ( καλό είναι να τους ξεφορτίζεις πριν τους μετρήσεις). 
Το ότι δεν ανοίγει η τηλεόραση,δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι η βλάβη οφείλεται σε πυκνωτή/ες ,χωρίς βέβαια να αποκλείεται κιόλας . 
Θα πρέπει όμως πρώτα να γίνουν  κάποιες απαραίτητες μετρήσεις - έλεγχοι  (στο τροφοδοτικό και ίσως σε άλλα κυκλώματα ,ανάλογα τον τύπο της τηλεόρασης) για να βγει ασφαλές συμπέρασμα για τα αίτια της βλάβης. 
Δεν έχεις γράψει τίποτα σχετικά με τον τύπο/ μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης.

Να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι στα κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας των τηλεοράσεων *υπάρχουν υψηλές και επικίνδυνες τάσεις* και για να ασχοληθείς με την επισκευή τους, χρειάζεται σχετική γνώση, εμπειρία και μεγάλη προσοχή.
Επίσης μερικοί πυκνωτές κρατάνε κάποια υψηλή σχετικά τάση φόρτισης,(ακόμα και αν η τηλεόραση είναι εκτός ρεύματος) και μπορούν να σε ταρακουνήσουν (ηλεκτρικό σοκ) αν αποφορτιστούν πάνω σου.

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Μάλιστα. Από που θα πρότεινες να ξεκινήσω; η τηλεόραση είναι παλιά και λέω να κάνω κανένα πείραμα. Δε με πειράζει αν δε
δουλέψει ξανά!!!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## east electronics

Ειναι λιγο περιεργο γιατι οι τηλεορασεις sharp δεν κανουν προβληματα σε πυκνωτες  οποτε ισως πρεπει να κοιταξεις και κατι αλλο

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Δεν ανέφερα κάτι για τη μάρκα της τηλεόρασης. Και όχι δεν είναι sharp. 
Είναι Funai.

----------


## ezizu

Sharp τηλεόραση????
Οκ!  Σάκη κατάλαβα.......είσαι και εσύ συνάδελφος (μάγος) του MAGOS_MERLIN !  :Tongue2:  

(Φτου........ με πρόλαβε ο MAGOS_MERLIN)

----------


## east electronics

α γεια σου  ειδες που τελικα καταφεραμε να συνενοηθουμε ??? Τωρα αν γραψεις και το μοντελο μπορει να παρεις και καμμια αληθινη και χρηστικη πληροφορια απο το να ψαχνεις να βρεις οργανα Οκ ?

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Νομίζω ότι το μοντέλο είναι 
*46FD753P/10*Δεν βρήκα να γράφει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## east electronics

Οκ θα το κοιταξω απο Δευτερα και οτι βρω θα σου γραψω εδω

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## UV.

Γεια στην παρέα



> Νομίζω ότι το μοντέλο είναι *46FD753P/10* Δεν βρήκα να γράφει κάτι άλλο.


MERLIN εγώ νομίζω με αυτό που έγραψες ότι δεν μπορείς να την φτιάξεις!  :Think: 
Δηλ δεν είσαι σε θέση να πεις το μοντέλο με σιγουριά; ή φοβάσε μήπως σε μαλώσει κάποιος εδώ στο φόρουμ;

Να ξέρεις ότι όσοι κάνουν κάποια προεργασία για την επισκευή τους (βρίσκουν το ΣΜ και το ανεβάζουν ή βάζουν φωτό) τυγχάνουν πιο άμεσων και περιεκτικών απαντήσεων άρα καλλίτερης βοήθειας  :Smile:

----------


## agis68

Μερλιν αμα σε σουτάρει η υψηλή εχεις μπει και τυπικά στο κλαμπ των σουταρισμένων....αρκει να επιβιώσεις! Πάντως αν σε σουτάρει δεν το ξεχνάς ποτέ!!!! :Lol: 

Πάρε μετρήσεις ξεκινώντας με το όργανο να δεις αν φτάνουν 220 στην συσκευή, ελεγξε τις διοδους (γέφυρες ανόρθωσης) Δες οπτικά το σύνολο με λεπτομέρεια (καψίματα στη πλακέτα προδίδουν που την εχει φάει τη σούτα) Και οταν μιλάμε για πυκνωτές πάρε ενα τουβλάκι 10-12 Ωμ στα 10W και συνέδεσε τα δυο ακρα του πυκνωτή για αποφόρτιση. Το οργανάκι που εχεις για πυκνωτές δεν το έχω μελετήσει καθόλου αλλά κατι θα μετράει. Τωρα για αυτά που λένε οτι σύμφωνα με αυτά που λες οτι δεν μπορέις να την φτιάξεις οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα μάθανε (οι πιο παλιοί) χαζεύοντας τις λάμπες που αργοανάβαν....στις παλιές τηλεοράσεις κρατώντας κανα άσχετο κατσαβίδι (ουτε καν ηλεκτρολόγου) και αμα είχαν και κανα γκομενάκι στο δωμάτιο μέσα καναν τον μαστόρη και οταν τους χτύπαγε η υψηλή είχαν τον πρώτο οργασμό....οπότε όλοι απο τη σουτα μάθαμε....

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Λοιπόν φίλε agis68 οπτικά πάνω στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού δεν βλέπω κάτι.
220V πάνε κανονικά στην πλακέτα.
Σε μια άλλη πλακέτα όμως βλέπω μαυρισμένη την πλακέτα γύρω από ένα τρανζίστορ.
Μπορεί να είναι σημάδι του προβλήματος.

----------


## UV.

Για να μην νομίζεις ότι δεν θέλω να σε βοηθήσω σου βάζω φωτό τι να μετρήσεις πρώτα αν κάτι απ' αυτά είναι καμένο 1, 2, 3 θα είναι και το 4funai_46fd753p-10.jpg

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

UV δεν είπα κάτι. Το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω εμπειρία από ηλεκτρονικά το ξέρω.
Απλά είπα να ρωτήσω για να πειραματιστώ. Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να κάνω κάτι λάθος
και να δημιουργήσω μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα αλλά εφόσον έχω πάρει καινούρια 
δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Απλά αντι να την πετάξω προσπαθώ να μάθω.
Το πιθανότερο να μη καταφέρω κάτι αλλά δεν έχω τίποτα να χάσω.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια σου. Θα μετρήσω αυτά που μου δείχνεις.
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω από την εικόνα το 1 είναι δίοδος και το 3 τρανζίστορ.
Τα 2 και 4 δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αλλά θα τα δω πάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------


## UV.

Ίσως σε προσγείωσα απότομα στην πραγματικότητα. Θα έχεις δει ότι περιπτώσεις σαν και την δική σου εδώ στο φόρουμ είναι εκατοντάδες και πολλές από αυτές είναι ακόμη και πριν το 2013 και δεν έχουν φτιαχτεί
Δυστυχώς αν και σχετικά απλά αυτά τα τροφοδοτικά δεν φτιάχνονται με τον χαβαλέ 
δηλ δεν είναι τόσο απλό πάρε ένα κατσαβίδι και άλλαξε το λαμπάκι... θα βρεθείς σε κανα χρόνο από τώρα να ρωτάς ....αυτό το εξάρτημα μου φαίνεται άσχημο μπορεί να φταίει;



> Απλά είπα να ρωτήσω για να πειραματιστώ. Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να κάνω κάτι λάθος
> και να δημιουργήσω μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα .....προσπαθώ να μάθω.


και επειδή κανείς δεν έχασε ρωτώντας και επειδή έτσι πως τα λες διακρίνω ειλικρινή και θετικό άνθρωπο όσο μπορώ εγώ σε βοηθώ

F602.png

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Εκτιμώ το χρόνο που αφιερώνεις για να με βοηθήσεις.
Σε ευχαριστώ και θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω. Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο 
αλλά αν δεν προσπαθήσουμε δεν κάνουμε τίποτα. Θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες
αν χρειαστώ κάποια έξτρα βοήθεια. πάντως νομίζω ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο μέχρι τώρα.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## UV.

Διόρθωση στο 3,4
το σωστό είναι στην νέα φωτό
το 4 είναι στην κάτω μεριά της πλακέτας

 :whistle: 


funai_46fd753p-10.jpg

----------


## d.antonis

[QUOTE=agis68;549479]Μερλιν αμα σε σουτάρει η υψηλή εχεις μπει και τυπικά στο κλαμπ των σουταρισμένων....αρκει να επιβιώσεις! Πάντως αν σε σουτάρει δεν το ξεχνάς ποτέ!!!! :Lol: 

Τι μου θυμισες! οταν ξεκινουσα δουλευοντας ως το ''παιδι'' σε εργαστηριο το '94 με το αφεντικο αλλαζαμε μια οθονη 25αρα σε τιβι νοκια. Ξετυλιγουμε την νεα οθονη και παω εγω και βαζω το δαχτυλακι μου στην τρυπα εκει που κουμπωνει η βεντουζα του μ/σ υψηλης. Ειχε κρατησει ρευμα η οθονη και ΜΠΑΜ! μου δινει μια αλλα ΜΙΑ. Οτι τριχα ειχα στο σωμα μου σηκωθηκε καγκελο! Αξεχαστη εμπειρια. Δεν ανοιγουμε ενα thread με τα σκορτσα που'χουμε φαει? Σορρυ για τη μηνυμα-σφηνα MERLIN, συνεχιστε......

----------

